# :confused2: Transatlantic move for home owners?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

'lo

Am very scared of the following: once/if I get a job offer in CA, and we eventually move. I'll need to first sell our house here (Netherlands). 

How on earth can I make sure that the house will be sold by the time I have to leave (would give me about 3 months, i should think). 

So we're looking at paying mortgage in Europe + rent in Canada for a few months at least? (I don't think we could easily rent out our house). With my husband by that time likely jobless. 

So, other homeowners and would-be expats, how do/did you get over that hurdle?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

born_expat said:


> 'lo
> 
> Am very scared of the following: once/if I get a job offer in CA, and we eventually move. I'll need to first sell our house here (Netherlands).
> 
> ...


The people I know who have done this have sold their houses prior to moving and have stayed with relatives for a couple of months or the person who gets the job has gone on ahead to start work and rented a cheap place for one, while the spouse stays in the family house until its sold

Jo xxx


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Jo. As I feared. I was hoping someone had some magic solution. 

Does anyone out here have experience with selling the house remotely? Sounds practically impossible, doesn't it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

born_expat said:


> Thanks, Jo. As I feared. I was hoping someone had some magic solution.
> 
> Does anyone out here have experience with selling the house remotely? Sounds practically impossible, doesn't it?


I think it can be done - well certainly for properties the UK. You need a good estate agent, a good phone connection and a good lawyer. I dont think you need to set up power of attorney (giving someone the right to sign on your behalf), but a lawyer will put you straight and set everything up ready for if/when the sale happens !?

Jo xxx


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Jo!

I think I'll go round some (Dutch) estate agents and ask if they offer that service (remote sale). Funds will be tight, so I'd like to not use a lawyer at this stage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

born_expat said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Jo!
> 
> I think I'll go round some (Dutch) estate agents and ask if they offer that service (remote sale). Funds will be tight, so I'd like to not use a lawyer at this stage.



I know nothing about how things are done in regards to house selling/buying in the Netherlands. But yes an estate agent is going to be your first port of call!

jo xxx


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Jo. 

I also contacted HR and they were very non-committal and did not offer tangible suggestions (understandably, as I am approaching them to move, not the other way round.) Was worth a shot, though. 

Am also going to ask the manager with whom I'll eventually be put in contact about starting my assignment from Europe, working remotely. As a project manager, it's not unheard of. It will make me a less attractive prospect, but hey. 

Talked with my husband about timescale and we're going to focus on making the house more sellable in the next few weeks, without actually putting it on the market (I really hesitate to do that without an offer). That way, even if it all comes to nothing, we've still not done anything irreparable. 

So, getting rid of all unnecessary tat (of which we have lots), and doing all the house maintenance chores we've been lazy about in the past 2 years (lick of paint, fixing traces of a past water leakage, that sort of thing). 

Fingers crossed that a job offer doesn't then appear in the meantime, but just after that.


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in a similar situation of having to sell my house and then move to Canada. I hope to leave later in the year and I am putting the house on the market soon. The estate agents have told me that I can stay in my house till I leave and just have to mention the date I will be leaving to the buyers (won't be staying too long). If the sale has not been finalized by the time I leave, I will give the keys to the estate agents and power of attorney to my solicitor and they will deal with all the paperwork. Here in UK you don't need to be physically present to sell a house and I hope it is the same in Netherlands. I will be renting in Canada initially as most people do. 
I had been concerned about this issue too, but I now realize that by timing things right, you can do it!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Karna said:


> I am in a similar situation of having to sell my house and then move to Canada. I hope to leave later in the year and I am putting the house on the market soon. The estate agents have told me that I can stay in my house till I leave and just have to mention the date I will be leaving to the buyers (won't be staying too long). If the sale has not been finalized by the time I leave, I will give the keys to the estate agents and power of attorney to my solicitor and they will deal with all the paperwork. Here in UK you don't need to be physically present to sell a house and I hope it is the same in Netherlands. I will be renting in Canada initially as most people do.
> I had been concerned about this issue too, but I now realize that by timing things right, you can do it!


Thanks a lot, Karna. It's really reassuring that it can be done smoothly. Sounds like you organised it beautifully. So, did you get a job offer with a very long validity period? 

So, to crystallize my thoughts on the possible possible scenarii: 

1/ We put the house on the market before getting a firm job offer, and house is sold before firm offer. 

*Best case scenario*: we get the job offer about 2 months before the sale date, or we get some kind of a deal whereby we're allowed to stay in our house until a certain date, and the job offer/departure works out within that period. 

*Medium scenario*: we get the job offer firmed up just shy of having to hand over the keys. We'll have to stay over at my husband's brother's with husband/me/kid/dog in a tiny appartment for a few weeks. 

*Worst case scenario*: job offer prospect completely falls through or is dragging on indefinitely. We have to find permanent accommodation in the Netherlands again... 


2/ We wait for a firm job offer before putting the house on the market. 

*Best-case scenario*: 
- New manager accepts that I work remotely (from Europe) until the house is sold for n weeks/months, or 
- accepts that the transfer will start in a few weeks/months, rather than the usual 2 months. or
- accepts to fly me over 1 week a month to US/CA, and let me live mainly in Europe for a fixed period. 

HR says they can't commit to that and it's up to the individual manager. As there are several potential positions, I can't very well approach all the managers concerned. Biiiiiig unknonwn here.


*Medium scenario*: The house sells super fast and we 'only' have to pay for 2 accommodations for, say, 3 months. I may go out ahead of husband and live on someone's couch whilst I look for a suitable place to rent/whilst the house is being sold back home. 


*Worst-case scenario*: House takes forever to be sold. Can't really think of a contintency for that. 


Given all the unknowns, our immediate plan is to: 
1/ Make our house 'sale-ready' (long overdue jobs like painting, putting the plinths up, selling/throwing away unused tat, fixing water damage, etc.). We'll be busy with that for the next 4 weeks. Started this w-e already, actually. :clap2: Even if it doesn't come to anything, it's not wasted work. 
2/ Ask an estate agent to come over and 
a. estimate how long they think it may take to sell. 
b. tell us what the local (Dutch rules are) regarding period between selling and handing out the key
c. tell us what the local (Dutch rules are) regarding possibility of selling remotely

3/ Re-evaluate our position.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

We have rented our house back in scotland as houses just not selling in the recession!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Hi
> 
> We have rented our house back in scotland as houses just not selling in the recession!


Oh, good point. I should find out from the estate agent too whether they feel our house will be 'easily' rented given its size/area/etc.

I have heard many horrendous stories about remote rentals, though. Did yours run smoothly?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

we were lucky it was a family member that rented ours! but still not running that smoothly lol


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> we were lucky it was a family member that rented ours! but still not running that smoothly lol


Oh dear! Family, hey!


----------

